
Lateron - hakanmoray
http://lateron.co/
======
hakanmoray
What is Lateron exactly?

Lateron is about guessing what will happen at the end of a video frame.

First you will watch some part of a YouTube video then at the end of this part
you will see 3 options and the question is always same: “What is coming later
on the video?” simply asking what will happen after this point.

One of these answers truly describes what is coming next. If you choose true
you will earn some points which will make you earn badges later.

